# Uber and Lyft drivers accuse companies of holding up unemployment benefits



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-lyft-drivers-gig-economy-unemployment-benefits/
Nearly a month after the CARES Act expanded jobless aid to include gig workers, drivers for Lyft and Uber sidelined by the coronavirus-related economic shutdown are accusing the ride-share companies of holding up their unemployment benefits.

Ruthie Como, who drives for Uber in Florida, first applied for unemployment benefits at the end of March. She said the company wouldn't provide a phone number for the state to verify her status as a driver, instructing her to use the general service number. The state's unemployment system didn't recognize the number and rejected her unemployment claim, she said. She re-applied for benefits on April 15 but was rejected a second time.

"I've told Uber support this a few times, and have [been] given the same answer: 'This is the only number we have at this time, [Unemployment Insurance] can call us to verify your status with us,'" Como told CBS MoneyWatch.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

He should blame the state! Governor DeSantis let those hippies in California get their money first.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Poverty Ant said:


> He should blame the state! Governor DeSantis let those hippies in California get their money first.


Like man, we don't have any money dude, just chill dude, each state is different when it comes to Unemployment dude. but when we do get it, it will be rad man.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Poverty Ant said:


> He should blame the state! Governor DeSantis let those hippies in California get their money first.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber and Lyft can't hold up UI benefits.
They don't PAY bebefits.
The state that you live in does ...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This thread is


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Uber and Lyft can't hold up UI benefits.
> They don't PAY bebefits.
> The state that you live in does ...


Yes they can,

In Florida the unemployment whatever whatever (can't think of the official name) they verify that you were in fact working for X company and were getting paid y Per week before they start paying you.

The theory being that you can't defraud the state by claiming you worked for a company that you never worked for to claim unemployment.

However uber hasn't been responding to these requests and drivers have been getting the shaft.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_OHH FLORIDA...._


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> However uber hasn't been responding to these requests and drivers have been getting the shaft.


Yea, um, we been having an emergency here in the US.
It's this China virus thing.
Politicians and public health care people have ordered businesses to shut down, close, and have no staff there.
So ... that doesn't change the fact that Uber is evil.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Uber and Lyft can't hold up UI benefits.
> They don't PAY bebefits.
> The state that you live in does ...


Exactly right! The states are designed to TAKE money from citizens. Not to pay it. Lots of overhauls needed into to pay sole-proprietors. Most of the states are dragging their feet... hoping the crisis ends before they have to pay us. Then they can keep the money.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Exactly right! The states are designed to TAKE money from citizens. Not to pay it. Lots of overhauls needed into to pay sole-proprietors. Most of the states are dragging their feet... hoping the crisis ends before they have to pay us. Then they can keep the money.


Which is EXACTLY why Trump wanted the feds to distribute thru IRS.
But Pelosi set all four of her feet and wanted it done thru states' unemployment departments.

Trump wanted to get the money to the people who needed it.
Pelosi wants to skim as much off for her and her friends as possible.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> Exactly right! The states are designed to TAKE money from citizens. Not to pay it. Lots of overhauls needed into to pay sole-proprietors. *Most of the states are dragging their feet... hoping the crisis ends before they have to pay us. Then they can keep the money.*


untrue



UberBastid said:


> Which is EXACTLY why Trump wanted the feds to distribute thru IRS.
> But Pelosi set all four of her feet and wanted it done thru states' unemployment departments.
> 
> Trump wanted to get the money to the people who needed it.
> *Pelosi wants to skim as much off for her and her friends as possible*.


Untrue.

Oddly the states are getting the money out just as fast as the federal Gubermint is.

Fact.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Which is EXACTLY why Trump wanted the feds to distribute thru IRS.
> But Pelosi set all four of her feet and wanted it done thru states' unemployment departments.
> 
> Trump wanted to get the money to the people who needed it.
> Pelosi wants to skim as much off for her and her friends as possible.


It was not Pelosi but it was Uber and Lyft lobbying the IRS to force state unemployment


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nina2 said:


> It was not Pelosi but it was Uber and Lyft lobbying the IRS to force state unemployment


IRS can't make those decisions.
Trump wanted it to be distributed via IRS.
Nancy and her troupe of commies was holding up the relief bill ... remember that? It wasn't that long ago.

They wanted funding for the Kennedy Center, for abortion, for the new green deal, and state distribution.
Trump finally gave in and let the commies do it via state systems.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Little birdie heard Uber/Lyft are gonna be on the hook for State unemployment. At least in Illinois. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

80sDude said:


> Little birdie heard Uber/Lyft are gonna be on the hook for State unemployment. At least in Illinois.
> 
> Stay tuned.


That will be a long (5yr min) legal battle and most likely would go to the supreme court.

Will be interesting to watch how this shapes and affects the GIG employment world.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Settled is what I heard.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

80sDude said:


> Little birdie heard Uber/Lyft are gonna be on the hook for State unemployment. At least in Illinois.
> 
> Stay tuned.


In Illinois?

ANYTHING will happen.
It is, without a doubt, THE most corrupt state in the union ... and _that's_ saying something ...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

80sDude said:


> Settled is what I heard.


When you have some proof, please follow up. My Google fu pulled up Peripheral information from months ago where this was posted as an idea. I found nothing to follow it up.

No way Goober and Gryft go down without a fight. All it would take is one state and they would be forced to change their entire structure.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Which is EXACTLY why Trump wanted the feds to distribute thru IRS.
> But Pelosi set all four of her feet and wanted it done thru states' unemployment departments.
> 
> Trump wanted to get the money to the people who needed it.
> Pelosi wants to skim as much off for her and her friends as possible.


In Hhndsight you'd have to agree Pelosi made the right call.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> In Hhndsight you'd have to agree Pelosi made the right call.


Yea.
Half the people of Cali have not even started getting unemployment.
She's doing a great job.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> She's doing a great job.


He's just a dopey troll trying to piss you off. He does that shit all the time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> He's just a dopey troll trying to piss you off. He does that shit all the time.


Oh, that's ok.
We all bored.

I don't piss off easy.
Takes a while ... but, once I get going I am hard to shut off.


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Which is EXACTLY why Trump wanted the feds to distribute thru IRS.
> But Pelosi set all four of her feet and wanted it done thru states' unemployment departments.
> 
> Trump wanted to get the money to the people who needed it.
> Pelosi wants to skim as much off for her and her friends as possible.


Trump doesnt want anything but your vote and WILL nob you to get it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Which is EXACTLY why Trump wanted the feds to distribute thru IRS.
> But Pelosi set all four of her feet and wanted it done thru states' unemployment departments.
> 
> Trump wanted to get the money to the people who needed it.
> Pelosi wants to skim as much off for her and her friends as possible.


And now she (Pelosi) wants $1 Trillion to reward states who over-reacted to Covid-19 and killed their economies. Senate leader Mitch McConnell says states who are asking for money to fix their pre-existing problems (like my state of Illinois), can declare bankruptcy and re-organize, if the governor made unwise decisions. I agree 110% with McConnell.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Truelytcufrebu said:


> Trump doesnt want anything but your vote and WILL nob you to get it.


Well, he's got it.
He is doing a good job with the virus thing.
He has made mistakes: but, who wouldn't have?
Who can see into the future? Not Trump.
He made the best decisions he could based on the info he had AT THE TIME.

He built the best economy this country has ever seen, the world.
I want him to do it again, to prove it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Well, he's got it.
> He is doing a good job with the virus thing.
> He has made mistakes: but, who wouldn't have?
> Who can see into the future? Not Trump.
> ...


What! Are you friggin high or something. 
How is it that sooo many Trummpers overlook the constant lies this guy spews. 
I know the Dems arent the smartest but this guy i just full of it. Holy shit!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jcarrolld said:


> View attachment 451352


Funny but not funny, dude probably have a form of dementia.

My late gran used to jump from believing its 1970 to 1990's to 1930's back to modern day all in the same conversation by the end.

Just can't bring myself to laugh...


----------

